# Warum "rattern" PC's?



## Rotax (3. Juni 2010)

Warum rattern PC's (mein PC) im Bereich der Grafikkarte, wenn man auf  manchen Seiten scrollt, besonders auffällig z.B. im gulli:board.

Wenn ich den Scroll-Lock mit dem Mausrad aktiviere und dann langsam die Maus bewege (scrolle) hört mans sehr gut, ein leises, sehr schnelles rattern. 
Die HDD ist es definitiv nicht.

Oder ist es eher die CPU? Wenn ich selbige hoch auslaste (WinRAR) hört man ebenfalls sofort dieses Geräusch.


----------



## NCphalon (3. Juni 2010)

Meistens is es eher ein Zirpen, das von den Spulen in den Spannungswandlern der GraKa kommt. Tritt im Allgemeinen auf wenn die GraKa deutlich mehr als 300fps berechnet, z.B. auch in Introsequenzen oder menüs von Spielen.


----------



## Rotax (3. Juni 2010)

Ja stimmt jetzt wo's sagst, eher ein Zirpen.

Dann sind da wohl die Spannungswandler zu hören, sowohl von Graka als auch CPU (siehe oben).


----------



## Domowoi (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir liegt es aber eher am Mainboard. Wenn die VCore höher als VID ist und am besten noch die FSB höher ist als ungefähr 370 höre ich an verschiedenen Stellen ein Fiepen. Bei VCore von etwa 1,4V (nur zum benchen) hört man ein eindeutiges Fiepen fast wie ein Warnton  Dieser Ton ändert sich häufig beim scrollen. Wenn ich die NB Spannung etwas hebe bessert es sich. Ich würde einfach mal versuchen ein wenig mit Spannungen und Takten zu spielen.


----------



## amdintel (10. Juni 2010)

das kriegt man auch nicht so einfach weg,


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2010)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir liegt es aber eher am Mainboard. Wenn die VCore höher als VID ist und am besten noch die FSB höher ist als ungefähr 370 höre ich an verschiedenen Stellen ein Fiepen. Bei VCore von etwa 1,4V (nur zum benchen) hört man ein eindeutiges Fiepen fast wie ein Warnton  Dieser Ton ändert sich häufig beim scrollen. Wenn ich die NB Spannung etwas hebe bessert es sich. Ich würde einfach mal versuchen ein wenig mit Spannungen und Takten zu spielen.



Das ist auch so eine Art Spulefiepen...

Das kommt wahrscheinlich von den Spannungswandlern aufm Mainboard.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juni 2010)

Plastikspray auf die Spulen und schon fertig.

Welches Design hast du drinnen? Das alte oder das neue?


----------



## amdintel (11. Juni 2010)

das ist Dau und Unsinn 
weil die Spulen alle mit s.g. Lack der Kupfer Draht ausreichend damit ... du hast wahrscheinlich noch nie 
in deinem Leben eine Spule auseinander gewickelt ?


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juni 2010)

*hust* Ich bin Elektroniker und sowas ist ein bewährtes Mittel bei der Reperatur von Fernsehern etc., aber alle anderen sind Idioten...

PS: Durch das Plastikspray werden die Windungen und der Ferritkern fixiert, dadurch können die nicht mehr schwingen.


----------



## amdintel (11. Juni 2010)

ein doller Elektriker bist du und das Plastik SPÄH  sprüht  dann auch dahin wo es nicht hin haben will.. dolll,
das kann man auch mit einem gutem Kleber  oder Klar Lack viel
 gezielter machen als mit so einem  SPÄH,
aba deses s.g. rattern kommt auch oft nicht von den spulen direkt sondern ist eine 
HF einstreuung in den   Audio  Bereich ... kommt vermutlich vom VGA Bus oder der 
GK Karte selber, weil nicht ausreichend   elektronisch abgeschirmt ist .
sooo und das merkt man u.a dann wenn man z.b. die HZ   zahl vom monitor ändert,
ändert  sich auch oft  der ratter ton  geräusch , wenn man weiß wo  kann man sich 
filter dazu einlösten , also für eine bessere elektronisch abschirmung  sorgen .


----------



## MKay (11. Juni 2010)

Mal sehen wan der Thread zu ist...


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juni 2010)

> PLASTIK 70 wurde speziell zum Schutz von Leiterplatten entwickelt. Er verhindert
> Kriechströme und Kurzschlüsse.
> Als dünnflüssiger Fixier- und Isolationslack kann er auch zum Nachisolieren von Spulen und
> Trafos eingesetzt werden und beseitigt störendes Pfeifen.



http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/datenblaetter/800000-824999/813621-in-01-de-Plastik_70.pdf

Wenn nochmal so ein Stuss von dir kommt, dann kommst du auf die Ignore bzw. ich erstelle ein Grease Monkey Script welches deine Beiträge ausblendet, die sind nicht zum ertragen.


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Juni 2010)

@rebel: Wo bekomm ich solch ein Spray her? Gibts das im normalen Baumarkt? Meine GTX260 fiept auch manchmal.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juni 2010)

KP, ich habs ausm Geschäft bzw. da gemacht, denn da werde ich dafür auch noch bezahlt.  


Conrad hat es, Reichelt, Pollin vieleicht auch, Baumarkt kannst du versuchen, schau einfach bei den Kontakt Chemies Sprays rum.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juni 2010)

Hier Malkav da bestell ich das immer. www.eibmarkt.com


----------



## MKay (11. Juni 2010)

Ich werd mir das Spray auchmal vormerken 


> ein doller Elektriker bist du und das Plastik SPÄH sprüht dann auch dahin wo es nicht hin haben will.. dolll,


Wenn man es einwenig mit Papier hinterlegt oder abklebt dann nicht. Zudem, wenn man des Räumlichen sehens mächtig ist, kann man auch super treffen ohne das alles Voll wird. Und was soll schon passieren. Soweit ich weiß ist Plastik nicht leitend und auf die Hitzeentwicklung wird sich die dünne Schicht auch nicht wirklich auswirken.


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2010)

ich bin selbst elektrotechniker und kann den tipp mit dem plastik spray auch empfehlen.
ist die günstigte variante, das problem zu lösen. aber klappt nicht immer, aber zu 80%


----------

